
Purging Your Stuff Is the New Conspicuous Consumption - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-10/marie-kondo-tidying-inside-the-world-of-konmari
======
gaspoweredcat
i did something like this about 2 years ago, i realised a few things, first
that almost all my at home entertainment comes from a single source, my
laptop, i had little need for anything more than that.

i also realised that many of the things id buy were impulse buys that in many
cases never got used or if they did they didnt actually provide much function,
i was often buying them more for the act of buying them than anything else,
little toys/gadgets/trinkets that never got used and ended up sat in drawers
or boxes and such

so following these idea i decided id get rid of all the things that served no
real purpose and going forward would only buy things that would be regularly
used and provide something the things i already have dont.

currently aside from clothes and the like i own a laptop, an eGPU, a monitor,
keyboard/mouse/gamepad, gaming chair, set of speakers, an amp, headphones and
my mobile phone, thats literally everything, i dont even own furniture and
such as i just rent places that come with all that, it makes for a much
simpler life and makes it infinitely easier to move when needed

~~~
brudgers
_i was often buying them more for the act of buying them than anything else_

Shopping is just the current idiom over culturally ingrained hunter-gatherer
behavior.

